# Military and LE discount



## fkenyon (Apr 14, 2009)

I read in the general forum where a guy says former military or law enforcement can get Glocks for a steep discount.( $399.60 for a 19) Anyone verify this? I'm sure there are lots of red card holders out there looking for a deal. Like me!


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

This is true, got one with my mil ID. but that price sounds a little low. Got mine for about 400.


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

when I went to buy my 26 I saw a separate case with identical guns marked "LE" and they were discounted maybe 10-15%. It's a different tax structure, apparently, for the seller. They can't switch inventory from LE to civilian... the serial numbers are charted... I had to wait for my G26 to come in, even tho there was one under the LE counter.. they couldn't sell it to me.


----------



## Nanook (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, It is true, Glock expanded the Individual Officer Purchase Program last year or a few years ago. Only certain dealers/distributors participate in the program. The tax structure isn't any different (FET is paid on all of the guns), but Glock has a separate and distinct supply chain for the LE guns (a.k.a. "Blue Label" guns). People that are "authorized" as Per Glock under the program are:

•	All sworn Law Enforcement (L.E.) officers, including State, County, & City

•	All Federal L.E. officers (FBI, US Marshal, DEA, etc.)

•	All Retired L.E. officers with "retired" credentials, incl Federal, State, County, & City

•	All Corrections Officers, including Parole and Probation Officers

•	State licensed Security Companies (Loomis Fargo, RAM, Securitas, etc.)

•	State licensed Security Officers

•	Active military personnel – all branches 

•	National Guard personnel – all branches

•	Military Reserve personnel – all branches

•	Legitimately retired military veterans, with “retired” military I.D.

•	Licensed Para-Medics and EMTs

•	Fire Fighters (including volunteers) with appropriate I.D.

•	All TSA employees

•	Commercial Pilot License holders, regardless of class, & Federal Flight Deck Officers

•	Court Judges

•	District Attorneys and Deputy District Attorneys.

Contact your local authorized Glock Stocking Dealer for more details.

If you don't have a local dealer, you can PM me and I can put you in touch with someone in your area.

SEEYA Nanook:smt1099


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info Nanook.

I fit in one of those categories but not in the market for a new Glock at the moment.

So what's the difference in the "Blue Label" guns?:smt023


----------



## fkenyon (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a bit different from what I heard. (as in there is no plain veteran's catagory)
I called a dealer today and was quoted a price of $425 for a 19.


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*LEO pricing*

I think that the blue labels come with 3 mags.


----------



## PD Bill (May 12, 2009)

*LE Military prices*

:smt1099Yes its true being a cop I think is a great Idea. Just show proof of being a police officer and pay tax.

PD Bill tumbleweed


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

How does one find out where in their area handles this?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

fkenyon said:


> This is a bit different from what I heard. (as in there is no plain veteran's catagory)
> I called a dealer today and was quoted a price of $425 for a 19.


Many dealers include the transfer fee (if the gun must be ordered-in) in any quotes. If that fee is included in your quote, that is a very reasonable price. If not, it's still a good price vs. full retail; I'm not sure how strict Glock is in enforcing their price policy for this program.

I didn't have a Glock Stocking LE Dealer in the local area when I did mine. I just called Glock (LE Sales department; Megan, I think?), and asked about the discount. She made sure I qualified for it, then I asked them to email me a price sheet, filled it out, found a local FFL dealer to accept the shipment for a negotiated fee, got a copy of that dealer's FFL (signed in ink), and mailed everything off (the FFL copy, the filled out purchase form with my selections indicated, a photocopy of my retired ID card (some info blacked-out for possible ID theft reasons), and a postal money order for the total cost) to Glock Inc. And waited for my dealer to call. It took a couple of months in my case, as I ordered a ported "C" model.

I'm very happy with it. Wish I could afford more of them.


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

As an active EMT I went straight through Glock for my G23. Placed the order on 4/20 and got the del. invoice today. Will pick up the new addition this week. G23 (LE edtion.. 3 high cap mags.) plus 3 extra high cap mags. Tax and shipped for 501.84. G23 was 398.20...... Mags went for 21.00ea.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Sent Glock a letter requesting info on the discount and placing an order.


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

Mailed my order direct to Glock on 4/20/09 and had my 23 in my hands on 6/12/09. If you do not mind a little wait for the direct sale it saves some big money over the local leo dealer. It seems that the leo dealers can set there own price as long as they give a discount.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

fkenyon said:


> ...former military or law enforcement can get Glocks for a steep discount...$399.60 for a 19





Kyle1337 said:


> ...that price sounds a little low. Got mine for about 400.


:smt102

All I can say is... you lucky bastards...


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

If you join GSSF you get the discount on direct order from Glock also. But only one gun a year that way.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I can get the same good deal/discount being a member of GSSF.


----------

